# What if Hillary got in instead of Obama?



## Mona (Oct 23, 2008)

As an "outsider" looking in, I am just curious, and I know "what ifs" don't count for anything, but I was wondering if the people feeling so strongly right now against Obama would have felt less so if it had been Hillary Clinton that got in? It seems that the major "uproar" in this election is more over the "person" he is, rather than the party he represents. So to those of you who are so strongly against Obama in this election, would you have felt a little less frantic if it was Hillary Clinton in his place?


----------



## onlyminis (Oct 23, 2008)

Actually I'd be MORE concerned if Hillary was still in the race, the woman SCARES me on many levels. I'm glad she's out of the running.

om


----------



## littlesteppers (Oct 23, 2008)

I have NO problem with Hillary running..I would feel a whole lot better..she has EXPERIENCE..and I believe her judgements are a lot more sound..


----------



## laughingllama75 (Oct 23, 2008)

I was happy and relieved when Obama was nominated and not Clinton.......for many reasons. even though I am voting for McCain, Obama is a better choice than Hillary.




and it's not because she is a woman (I happen to believe we can be in such a position and do the job, I just don't think she was the one).


----------



## Sonya (Oct 23, 2008)

> but I was wondering if the people feeling so strongly right now against Obama would have felt less so if it had been Hillary Clinton that got in?


I will answer simply....NO. I am not against Obama, I am against his politics and Hillary's as well.

If you are asking me this...who would I rather have as president "Obama or Hillary"...I'd say neither, but since I have to pick...I'd go with Hillary.


----------



## txminipinto (Oct 23, 2008)

Hillary has already been in the white house. Bill was just a puppet. If was down to between Obama and Hillary for President, then I would pick Hillary because I think Obama is much more dangerous. But neither are acceptable in my book.


----------



## minih (Oct 23, 2008)

I would be a lot happier with this whole election if Hillary had been picked instead of Obama! I do not feel I can honestly put my vote behind either of those up and running now. Distrust them both.


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Oct 23, 2008)

While Hillary has more experience than Barrack, I wouldn't vote for her because her ideas on how this country should be run are similar to Obama's.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Oct 23, 2008)

I wouldn't have voted for her but I'd feel a *whole lot* better if she was the Democratic candidate.


----------



## littlesteppers (Oct 23, 2008)

I want to add..with HILLARY you Know what you get..I am not supporting her..But we KNOW her background..


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Oct 23, 2008)

Interesting that you would ask this question because a couple of nights ago a neighbor of ours was here and we were talking about some of the fears surrounding the election. One of those fears was that something might happen to the candidates if this furor between the party factions isnt quelled. He made the statement that Hillary could still become president and I said no if something happened to either of the candidates the Vice President would be the successor according to the rules of succession. He said no if something happened to Obama BEFORE the election that Hillary would be the next candidate and that if the Democrats were as in the lead as they claim she would then be elected President. I really didnt believe this but after some research historically he is absolutely right. If anything happened to Obama BEFORE he actually were elected the Dems would then choose a replacement and historically it has been the candidate who was in second place who was chosen.Thus Hillary. Truthfully I didnt do the research to see who would be McCains replacement and hopefully nothing like this will happen but thought it interesting that Hillary still could be president when I thought if anything happened it would be Biden or Palin. As a side note if something happened AFTER the election it would be Biden or Palin.


----------



## Bassett (Oct 23, 2008)

As much as I dislike the Clintons, yes I would rather see her in there than Obama. I still wouldn't vote for her but she appears to be a better "American at Heart" than Obama.


----------



## Basketmiss (Oct 23, 2008)

Neither!! I feel very strongly against them both...


----------



## Nathan Luszcz (Oct 23, 2008)

I would have supported Clinton... I don't agree with her, but I agree with her MORE than I agree with McCain AND Obama... But unfortunately she didn't win the nomination and declined to run against Obama, so my vote will probably go to McCain.


----------



## minih (Oct 23, 2008)

hmmmm there is such a thing as a write in candidate...........


----------



## LowriseMinis (Oct 23, 2008)

Obama was my candidate of choice even in the primaries, but if it had been Clinton instead of Obama I still would have been fairly pleased.


----------



## whimsical (Oct 23, 2008)

I was set to vote for Hillary and have changed my vote to McCain.

I feel the country was in a better place when the Clintons were in the White House and it took 8 years of Bush to ruin everything.

I don't like voting for another "Bush term" by electing McCain.

But I just don't trust Obama. Just a gut feeling I have.


----------



## Southern_Heart (Oct 23, 2008)

No! I don't like Hillary and sure don't like Obama, I trust them as far as I can throw them and thats not to far.

Joyce


----------



## mrgizzmoe (Oct 23, 2008)

im ok with both. but would rather have someone not of that world at all . that works a reg 9 to 5 and has a reg life .

i dont like bush but it not all his fault that things are the way they are . its been along time coming . took along time to get things as bad as they are now . longer than 8 years


----------



## Southern_Heart (Oct 23, 2008)

quote name='minih' post='1101041' date='Oct 23 2008, 01:35 PM']hmmmm there is such a thing as a write in candidate...........

When I went to Vote there is a Bob Barr/Wayne A Root (LIB) that you can vote for if you don't like Obama or McCain. Ofcourse he is a nobody as he's not been even campainging. But there are 3 runners and yes you can write in a vote too!! Its in little writing.

Joyce

Edited to add picture


[


----------



## mrgizzmoe (Oct 23, 2008)

i voted today and there was 13 or 14 names not just 3 .thats odd


----------



## AppyLover2 (Oct 23, 2008)

5 choices on our ballot in Missouri

McCain/Palin

Obama/Biden

Barr/Root - LIB

Baldwin/Castle - CST

Nader/Gonzalez - IND

+ a line for a write in

I didn't know there was a difference in state ballots either.


----------



## susanne (Oct 23, 2008)

Had Hillary been the Democratic nominee, the evil of Karl Rove and company would have made the current situation look like a picnic.

We would hear more lovelies like what nice guy John McCain joked about Chelsea's real father. (Do a Google search...so much for gentlemanly behavior.)

Instead of questioning nationality, they would be questioning her sexual preferences.

Once again we would witness as Bill and Hillary's private lives were luridly smeared, making otherwise respecable publications look like tabloid smut.

It would go on and on, just as they are doing now, only much, much worse. Consider that they were ripping Hillary apart before Bill was even elected. So she didn't bake cookies, who gives a you-know-what? (And the Republicans cry sexism when anyone dare criticize Palin, and she's actually running!)

I think it is hysterical that so many have treated Hillary as the devil's spawn, but anything she said while running against Obama in the primaries is the Gospel. What a joke!

Hillary has never acted coy or tried to please men. So what? If she had been the nominee, I would have been happy to vote for her. As it is, I'm very happy to vote for Barack Obama. Each is every bit the patriotic American.


----------



## mrgizzmoe (Oct 23, 2008)

that does not seem right it should be that same everywere


----------



## Southern_Heart (Oct 23, 2008)

*mrgizzmoe and AppyLover2*

Wow Thats is very odd. I made a copy just so you could see and there were only 3 here in Tx.

Makes me wonder as to why all the others are on your ballots! Unless its just a state thing. I really don't know.

I am glad I took the paper they handed out on the sample ballot. Of course everything was cast electronically. No more chads to count!






Joyce


----------



## Southern_Heart (Oct 23, 2008)

mrgizzmoe said:


> that does not seem right it should be that same everywere


Yes I would have thought the same thing...

Joyce


----------



## AppyLover2 (Oct 23, 2008)

I haven't voted yet, I got a copy of our ballot off the internet. No doubt it has something to do with State law, just not sure how or why.


----------



## Shortpig (Oct 23, 2008)

Yes I would feel different


----------



## Laura (Oct 23, 2008)

If the choice had been Clinton or McCain, I would have voted for Clinton, but Obama was and still is, my choice.


----------



## CyndiM (Oct 23, 2008)

No I do not like the policies and direction they want to take this country.

I am not ready nor willing to live in a socialist country.

*If I were I'd move to one!*


----------

